# Barcelona: Agbar Tower, 144m.



## skymad (Aug 30, 2005)

its too short, though.. i luv a longer *****.


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonderful, amazing, original, fabulous Torre Agbar!
10/10
:happy:


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Looks delicious in the first pic, like a berry flavor giant condom.


----------



## gandalfff30 (Jun 1, 2004)

Amazing pics! I like very much this tower.


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

*By Sapmania*








[/QUOTE]

Mine...


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

the nite is so beautiful with this building. my favourite is blue color. do they hv a purple color light? must b interesting..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonderful lightening...
:drool:


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

*Pics By NANOBCN
Visit www.factoriaurbana.com  *


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

*Pics by the catalan forumer MET*


----------



## endeve (Mar 24, 2003)

what an amazing tower guys! 

I didn't like it that much till I saw it by night. Then... :drool:


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Great tower, very funky.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Obstacle (Jun 30, 2004)

When I look at it, my mind says:"No!" and then I ask my mind:"Why no?" and my mind tells me:"Look at it!". This is considered to be an example of extreme sarcasm. I'm sorry.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

One of the best skyscrapers in the world.


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Hands down one of my favorite buildings in Spain, it is a shame that I did not see it lit up when I was in barcelona.


----------



## Lord_Bertrum (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow what a tower. I was already of this tower but didn't realise that it had been completed. It's an instant landmark and something for Spaniards to be proud off.

Looking at the first selection of pictures, I thought they were just renderings. That's the effect of the glass and colour! I can't wait to see this in the flesh.

Will Madrid be trying to build something to compete now?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Lord_Bertrum said:


> Wow what a tower. I was already of this tower but didn't realise that it had been completed. It's an instant landmark and something for Spaniards to be proud off.
> 
> Looking at the first selection of pictures, I thought they were just renderings. That's the effect of the glass and colour! I can't wait to see this in the flesh.
> 
> Will Madrid be trying to build something to compete now?


Madrid is building 4x225m+ towers to be completed in less than two years.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

The colours are alittle strong for me, but I like it nonetheless.

I find the little facade pop-outs lying on the groundlevel very cute!

And the lighting really does do justice for this awesome building!


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

^^Photo ©Thomas Mayer








^^by Proscilas








^^by cuellar








^^by Rafita Antwerpen 








^^by skintype
















^^by superfiller








^^by ·7
















^^by theguti
















^^By Ana Maria & Santiago








^^By finger-use
fuente 

:drool: :drool:



Gabe said:


>


^^by the catalan forumer *GABE*


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

i relly really really dont like it


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a great and funny building, very original and it looks great a night too.
Well done, BCN


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

One of my favourites skyscrapers


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My favourite one!!
:happy:


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Made by you, HUSH?^^
:sly:
From where?
:?


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

Both from the magazine that I bought today for 15€, so from now they are mine.


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Great pics for a unique and splendid tower!

:cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer The Swiss Re over the Torre Agbar. But Torre Agbar looks better at night


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Most creative facade ever!


----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

yuk...
this design sucks
it looks like both an ugly bloody ***** and a nuclear warhead
I hate it, sorry


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

by Danzing


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Looks uncomfortable, insensible and perverted.


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Chad said:


> Looks uncomfortable, insensible and perverted.



Change your monitor then... :sleepy:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

why they make the tower window become colorful, is that any reason ???


----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

144 m? How many storeys is that ? I'd say about 35-40... am I correct?
Anyway, every building under 50 storeys shouldn't be called skyscraper in my opinion. This is just a"tower". Pity for Barcelona, I think this city has a great potential, but this tower... sorry I can't help it.


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias a esta torre Barcelona es transexual


----------



## Jheef (Jun 26, 2003)

una pregunta.... que hay alli arriba, que es eso???
hau alguna foto de otros pisos mas abajot que este?


----------



## oskarj (Mar 15, 2006)

looks like a ho house


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

A truly world class building that sets the standard(alongside the Swiss-re in London).How some people don't like it is beyond me.
The only problem i find is where it's at.It looks like it's in no mans land.With the cathedral near by it looks so out of place.Barcelona should have created a cluster a few kms away from the old part of the city,with nothing but modern skyscrapers.Like they seem to be doing in Madrid.In this sense i think Barcelona is comparable to London.Where although some truly grand scrapers are going up.They seem to be putting them all over the place.
I really like the way Madrid has it's skyscrapers in certain clusters away from the old part of the city.It seems as though the great city planners have abandoned Barcelona and have left for Madrid.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

Peshu said:


> A truly world class building that sets the standard(alongside the Swiss-re in London).How some people don't like it is beyond me.
> The only problem i find is where it's at.It looks like it's in no mans land.With the cathedral near by it looks so out of place.Barcelona should have created a cluster a few kms away from the old part of the city,with nothing but modern skyscrapers.Like they seem to be doing in Madrid.In this sense i think Barcelona is comparable to London.Where although some truly grand scrapers are going up.They seem to be putting them all over the place.
> I really like the way Madrid has it's skyscrapers in certain clusters away from the old part of the city.It seems as though the great city planners have abandoned Barcelona and have left for Madrid.



the agbar tower is in fact far enough from the old quarter. When i took the picture from the montjuic mountain, i used a 12x zoom so the tower seems placed just by the cathedral. There are three future clusters of new towers in barcelona and all of them are placed far away from the old city


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Gabe said:


> the agbar tower is in fact far enough from the old quarter. When i took the picture from the montjuic mountain, i used a 12x zoom so the tower seems placed just by the cathedral. There are three future clusters of new towers in barcelona and all of them are placed far away from the old city


Cool.I guess pictures can sometimes be deceiving.Barelona is one of Europes greatest cities.


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

:rock: :eek2:


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

:eek2: 


daniel322 said:


>


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

It looks so much cooler in real life than in pictures!


----------



## Poulpy (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice modern design in a lovely city


----------



## Carpenter (Apr 19, 2006)

^I think the opposite who you


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

so it´s allso a bad city?^^


----------



## lexicon506 (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know what people see in these phallic skyscrapers popping up everywhere. London, Istanbul, Barcelona.....I dislike all of them. And this skyscraper looks HORRIBLE in the Barcelona skyline, doen't fit in at all. Maybe it would've looked better in NYC, Honk Kong....but not Barcelona. Whoever said that it nicely compliments the Sagrada is crazy.


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

up!















































> By Cubbi


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

this skyscraper is truly ugly ugly ugly ugly!!!! :yes: 

The only ones that says that it is beautiful are Spanish :lol:


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

^^ I'm not Spanish and I say it's beautiful  
It's one of the best towers in Europe.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

thats my favorite tower in the world, amazing design


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Just walked all the way to this tower from town. Very cool tower, will post the pics in the new year


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautifull Tower!!!!!! It looks a lot like the St Mary Axe in london.


----------

